# Vaping to much?



## Zebelial (15/9/16)

Hi guys I recently started vaping when I bought my istick tc 60w with melo 2 tank. I am enjoying the hell out of it...maybe to much. Melo 2 tank takes 4.5ml and I go through roughly 3 tanks a day if not more. So usage would be roughly between 13-17ml per day. I'm using the 0.3mg or 3mg liquids. BTW I was smoking around 1.5 to 2 packs daily.

Is anyone else doing this amount. I do vape a lot at work but even more when at home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Hi guys I recently started vaping when I bought my istick tc 60w with melo 2 tank. I am enjoying the hell out of it...maybe to much. Melo 2 tank takes 4.5ml and I go through roughly 3 tanks a day if not more. So usage would be roughly between 13-17ml per day. I'm using the 0.3mg or 3mg liquids. BTW I was smoking around 1.5 to 2 packs daily.
> 
> Is anyone else doing this amount. I do vape a lot at work but even more when at home.



You are not alone... I do the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (15/9/16)

Modern devices and the clouds that come with them are going to use juice. 
I vape around 20mls per day and I'm sure you'll be suprised by the amount of mls people vape per day.
It's better than smoking 20 cigs a day!
You know you have vaped t much when you pull a @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/16)

Hi @Zebelial and welcome to the forum

I dont think 13-17 ml per day of 3mg juice is too much. There are probably many other vapers that vape that much or even a lot more.

Vape on!

Feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread when you get a chance
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-376#post-429347

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (15/9/16)

Wow guys thanks for the quick reply. 

Glad to know I'm not alone. Thanks @Silver I will defenately follow the link for the introduction.

For now...let me fill up my tank...again rofl

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Wow guys thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone. Thanks @Silver I will defenately follow the link for the introduction.
> 
> For now...let me fill up my tank...again rofl



Charge your tank @Zebelial and lets have a vape to an amazing journey!
Cheers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands (15/9/16)

I can go trough 5-30ml a day depends on how busy i am. If i get busy i totally forget about vaping but when i watch tv or sit by the pc the mod is glued to my hand. So you are not alone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Same boat here, during the day i vape roughly 8-10ml at home i have no idea cause i drip. But id say a good 5-8ml at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

I don't think I want to admit it but I probably vape around 10ml during the day and then at night it's anywhere from 10 to 20ml. 
At the current exchange rate of R150\30ml I could easily use between R100-150 per day - thank God and ecigssa for DIY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I don't think I want to admit it but I probably vape around 10ml during the day and then at night it's anywhere from 10 to 20ml.
> At the current exchange rate of R150\30ml I could easily use between R100-150 per day - thank God and ecigssa for DIY!



You right dear friend. In this game if you sub ohm and dont diy you better have a fat wallet or get ready to take out a 2nd bond.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

In hospital I have been close on 20-25+ml , no such thing as vaping too much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caveman (15/9/16)

hands said:


> I can go trough 5-30ml a day depends on how busy i am. If i get busy i totally forget about vaping but when i watch tv or sit by the pc the mod is glued to my hand. So you are not alone.


Pretty much this. If I go out for the night, could possibly hit up to 50 - 60 ml no problem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial (15/9/16)

Caveman said:


> Pretty much this. If I go out for the night, could possibly hit up to 50 - 60 ml no problem...


Now I feel a lot better, there might not be such a thing as vaping to much but eish the wallet cant keep up lol


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> You right dear friend. In this game if you sub ohm and dont diy you better have a fat wallet or get ready to take out a 2nd bond.



I can't agree more, if you like low builds and dense clouds then you need to


Caveman said:


> Pretty much this. If I go out for the night, could possibly hit up to 50 - 60 ml no problem...



I have had braai's where I've gone through a 50ml of juice - not because of my own vaping but because all the stinkie smokers end up wanting to vape my juice. The Rx200 getting passed around like a hookah pipe while the stinkies take a timeout in their boxes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I have had braai's where I've gone through a 50ml of juice - not because of my own vaping but because all the stinkie smokers end up wanting to vape my juice. The Rx200 getting passed around like a hookah pipe while the stinkies take a timeout in their boxes.



Ive learnt from that.
Now when we have braais or go out for a braai i take my mod that no one dare touches and a pack my vtc mini and pico for mates to pass around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive learnt from that.
> Now when we have braais or go out for a braai i take my mod that no one dare touches and a pack my vtc mini and pico for mates to pass around



You just gave me an idea for my next braai. I'm pulling out the FuHattan - for some reason smokers are scared of it. I don't know if it's the size, weight or if it just looks menacing. Offer my tank and they will reach out gladly, offer the FuHattan and they like "nought bru, that's like a battery powered pipe bomb"
Might use this to my advantage...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

I hate handing out my mod at get togethers only because it takes a hour for it to land up back in your hands again.

Those dam shisha smokers are pipe/mod hoggers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (15/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I hate handing out my mod at get togethers only because it takes a hour for it to land up back in your hands again.
> 
> Those dam shisha smokers are pipe/mod hoggers.



It's funny because some of these same friends of mine were the ones crying "popcorn lung" at me when I first started vaping.
Now not even telling them I prefer using the flavourings with diacetyl in them can get them to leave my mod alone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

I Vape a lot. I haven't measured how much. It's not important to me. But I drip often, especially when alone at home or at my office desk, which I think keeps my juice consumption to a minimum. Besides, I just enjoy the whole dripping ritual. Dripping is also very versatile, giving me more control and the ability to switch juices. Lastly, I am a bit clumsy, with RDA's, there is generally no glass to break! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (15/9/16)

3mg sounds like the problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

